# fed up with blocked sites!! can anyone recommend a vpn for uk use?



## vennerfr (Nov 13, 2010)

hello there peeps!

fed up with blocked sites!! can anyone recommend a vpn for uk use? All i want is iplayer! my wife is goin spare without eastenders!! 

*please pm me only!!* 

i dont want the many who use these services to be spoiled by one unfortunate person, 

Thanks in advance.

vennerfr


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Your PM services are still not enabled - perhaps another post?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like to know too so can someone please send me a PM with any details. I've also found some NZ sites are terribly slow here!


----------



## Berkshire (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi All,
I'm moving to Dubai from the UK in a few months and would like to setup a VPN beforehand. Anyone know the best service to use please PM me? I will be visiting within a month before the big move and would like to test out the service then.

Thanks for any help, regards!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I can not believe Elphaba hasnt gotten on yet today  She must be taking a lazy Saturday...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Guys,

Please remember that the use of VPN's to bypass the UAE internet policies is illegal, and therefore the discussion of their use cannot be allowed on a public forum.

I am going to lock this thread


----------

